# 47 Gal Column Viv



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been working on this viv for about 2 weeks. I've never taken plants out and put them back in a different way more times than in this one. Guhhh... I think the final product turned out nicely though.

Enjoy.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool, what frogs are you planning on putting in it?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Gorgeous...your vivs are always so lush!


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey, I just got some of peacock fern. I see you have some growing across your leaf litter. How does that do? That maden...something fern looks great too. I had one that just turned black. What's the trick?


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I wasn't being obscene, I just said peacock.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

what...? this is funny <PEAC0CK> ... ha, doesn't recognize the zero. Sorry.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Actually this viv is for sale. Haha. I just wanted to show it off before I posted it for sale.

The Selaginella grows well once its established. The trick for the Maidenhair fern is to not get the foliage wet but to get the roots wet only. It likes humidity but doesn't like wet foliage too much. Appreciates air flow too.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Forgot to mention, what substrate do you use, just peat moss? And what kind of plant leaves are the leaf litter? I'm assuming you do use a false bottom?

I'd love to see you design a viv with a water feature! I've noticed a certain "theme" with you're vivs, and I bet it'd look really sweet if you could incorporate that in there. Gotta be honest, getting lots of inspiration from your designs, which of course helps out a bunch in terms of plant selection. :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Substrate is a mixture of Coco Fiber, crushed tree fern, fine orchid bark and sometimes charcoal. There is no false bottom. Its a 3" layer of large orchid bark for drainage and then screen then the substrate mix.

The leaf litter is Live Oak.

One of these days I will do a viv with a significant water feature. I've learned that water features take up A LOT of room and often are more trouble than they are worth. I feel for me that the smallest size viv for a water feature would be at least a 75 gal.

I'm glad I can provide some inspiration to someone. Hehe. I know I've gotten much of it from others' vivs on here.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Very nice viv.

What is that plant in front of the Selaginella? The one in the closeup in the third picture.

-Solly


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks fantastic Antone. 

That lycopodium, the floor of the viv, those big broms, those.....oh nevermind, it all looks great. What kind of lighting do you have set up over that tank? Also, would you happen to have the dimensions of that tank?

Edit: What kind of broms are the brownish speckled ones in the top right corner?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Very nice viv.
> 
> What is that plant in front of the Selaginella? The one in the closeup in the third picture.
> 
> -Solly


Thanks Solly.

That plant is _Begonia hydrocotylafolia_


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

very impressive, as usual. So when you gonna go on tour and take these with you up to New England? ;-)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Raymond said:


> Looks fantastic Antone.
> 
> That lycopodium, the floor of the viv, those big broms, those.....oh nevermind, it all looks great. What kind of lighting do you have set up over that tank? Also, would you happen to have the dimensions of that tank?
> 
> Edit: What kind of broms are the brownish speckled ones in the top right corner?


Lighting is temporary but there are 2 26watt Sprial Compacts over it. The dimensions I think are 20" x 18" x 30".

The broms are Neo. Mo Peppa Please up at the top right. Glad you like it!


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 

Sounds like a nice sized tank, not too big, not to small. Almost like two 20 long verts stood up next to each other. Looks like it might be a pain to get your hands in from the top to work with it though. 

Nice work again. You've given me some ideas! :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Raymond said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sounds like a nice sized tank, not too big, not to small. Almost like two 20 long verts stood up next to each other. *Looks like it might be a pain to get your hands in from the top to work with it though. *
> 
> Nice work again. You've given me some ideas! :lol:


I thought the same thing and it really wasn't. The depth makes quite enjoyable. I did however have to use a stool to reach to the bottom b/c I have the tank on a table.

I think its a great sized viv and if you get a chance to do one, do it.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Would you happen to know how much the actual tank goes for?

I would imagine something along the lines of 70ish dollars...? I've never seen this at Petco, but I would defanetely pick one up at the next 1$/1Gallon sale if they carry them. If not, those 45 gallons are pretty nice too.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

At the store I bought it, the tank was just over $80 with tax. Thats without the lid.

-Antone


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I take it you didn't pick this up at Petsmart then. I looked inot a 45 or 47 column tank like this there and they wouldn't sell it without the stand and top and they wanted like $250 for it I think. If you don't wnat to post where you got it, PM me about it if you don't mind.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow Antone, that thing is great! I don't think you'll have any problems selling it....


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Ron. 

Stace, I bought it a Local Fish Store. Not a chain. I think Petsmart carries the 56 column or whatever size it is.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Well you've done it again!

Great job old chap  

i love the little guzmania!


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*good stuff*

nice tank Antone! Really like your landscaping- The mixture of plants you use is always nice!
Anyway you could pm me a short care sheet for lycodium? Thanks!-Adam


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

nice viv there, I like how tall it is. Whats the plant mounted od the stick in front of the orchid?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

roberthvalera said:


> nice viv there, I like how tall it is. Whats the plant mounted od the stick in front of the orchid?


Thanks. Not sure what plant you are talking about though.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow you did a great job on that..............show-off :evil::wink: 

Nah, I'm glad to see it!

Thanks for showin' it to us.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow VERY nice! You should make a side business of building vivariums. Its something I'm considering too


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice Work!!!

I think it turned out excellent!

Nice ferns... and that Begonia is stunning ! I should get one for myself !



Todd


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

VicSkimmr said:


> Wow VERY nice! You should make a side business of building vivariums. Its something I'm considering too


He already does :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Niiiice! Where did you get the tank of that size? Thats the next size up I want to dabble with. So if you don't do water features, how do you manage water levels? Drains? Who ever buys it, if there are no drains, will have to keep a close eye on how much water they add to that beauty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Quaz said:


> what...? this is funny <PEAC0CK> ... ha, doesn't recognize the zero. Sorry.


Haha!!!!! Thats too funny. The automatic censor must be working (since when by the way?). Hmm it obviously has some quirks if it thinks peac0ck is a bad word.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Niiiice! Where did you get the tank of that size? Thats the next size up I want to dabble with. So if you don't do water features, how do you manage water levels? Drains? Who ever buys it, if there are no drains, will have to keep a close eye on how much water they add to that beauty.


I bought it at a local small fish store. The drainage layer in this thing is 3" tall alone with another 1.5"-3" (depending on where) of substrate. There should be plenty of room for water to collect then dissipate. If not, inserting a tube into the side for water removal would not be difficult at all.

I myself don't mist until the cows come home so I never run into the water collection problem if the drainage layer is deep enough.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Wow Antone!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> (since when by the way?)


It's been a few months Ceasar. Patty had a problem with Dick not too long ago. 
http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22061


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG I just spilled my drink laughing!!!! OMG. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: Hahaha!! ROFL. 
That Patty sure is something else!


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, this is amazing one
Who's the lucky buyer !










I like this shot a lot. It looks like a .... "stage". All the plants looking at the spotlighted begonia  



Frogtofall said:


> That plant is _Begonia hydrocotylafolia_


Is this some kind of a special begonia only you can get :lol: 
Google search doesn't yield any image results ...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks. I like that shot too and I hadn't realized that it does indeed look like the other plants are staring at the Begonia. Haha!

I may have spelled the species name incorrectly. Mess around with it and you'll find it.

Try Begonia hydrocotylifolia.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

That's a better spelling... found lots of photos, very cool flowers on it.


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm just wondering if the photos of this tank are still around? I have this tank and the 57 gallon bigger brother.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sure... These are the original pictures and looking back, I stuffed way too many plants in here.


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Wonderful tank, truly amazing. I just love the fact of the height and depth of this tank - Did you ever put a permanent fixture on this tank? I looked for a couple of weeks for at least an adequate fixture. I searched through everything we had at work (grainger) and came up with nothing. I ended up with a coralife 20" 6700°K quad lamp. I'm not sure how happy I will be, but couldn't find anything else. 
 

Is that a begonia or peperomia centered on the floor between the calathea and the adiantum?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

Am I doing something wrong? These pics won't open up for us.

Glenn & Laura


----------

